# Having a really bad few days



## Sam1814 (Dec 24, 2014)

Really think I'm on the verge of psychosis. I feel so unreal I can't even move. Everything feels like I'm in a movie, to the point that I almost believe I really am in one.. I'm crippled by existential terror, and lack of comprehension about my human form and existence. I feel like I'm not in control of my body, and my body parts (arms specifically) seem so unusual and strange and scary... I know that with DP/DR you always maintain touch with reality, but I feel like mine is slipping away. Everything is so unfamiliar and so far away. Nothing is helping. Really terrified. Please someone help.


----------



## Sweet Jane (Feb 11, 2014)

Sam1814 said:


> I know that with DP/DR you always maintain touch with reality.


Sam you need to focus on that! You're not becoming psychotic, believe me. But your feelings are very intense at the moment and this cause a lot of anxiety. 
I have obsessive thoughts too and I felt this way many times, like almost believing they're real. But don't worry, they're still only obsessive thoughts even when they're intense, ok?

You need to break this cycle fear/anxiety > more dp > more obsessive thoughts> more fear/anxiety


----------



## Sam1814 (Dec 24, 2014)

It's never been this bad before. I feel so unreal I feel like I'm dead. Like I'm dreaming and I can't wake up. I'm so terrified


----------



## imayusa (May 26, 2015)

are you on any medication?


----------



## Sam1814 (Dec 24, 2014)

No. Appointment with a psychiatrist next Tuesday though. I hope he can figure this shit out.. I can't do this much longer.

I tried Valium (without a script) and it didn't seem to do anything at all.


----------



## Sam1814 (Dec 24, 2014)

This existential terror is just too much. I can't even move from my bed because I don't understand how movement is possible. A general, how can existence exist, type of thing.


----------



## Irene (Nov 13, 2014)

You must rely on and trust your natural instincts at this point.Stop thinking about the process of it and just do it.


----------



## Sueallan (Apr 5, 2014)

Hello Sam, have you been to your doctor yet??

I've been through this and MUCH more, its difficult yes but one thing reaaly calms me down and you need to understand this in order to accept your feelings:

What id dp, why do i feel like this??

-DP is your body and mind's response to too much anxiety. It literally SHUTS down....what does that mean you're wondering??....Well do you feel like a zombie, emotionless / nauseous / depressed / blurred dreamy vision?

You brain is on super sleep mode, it has shut down all of the aspects that make you human because its sole priority right now is to keep you living with the minimum anxiety. The blurred vision is the point actually, because less sunlight is being absorbed by the eyes in order to save energy....as you may have guessed you have none.

Just keep reminding yourself that none of these feelings are YOU, it's just your brain trying to cope and handle stress, even the negative thoughts are not you


----------



## Sam1814 (Dec 24, 2014)

I don't really feel any of those.. Just existential terror and unfamiliar of people and places, and not feeling connected to/forgetting my memories/life...


----------



## Sam1814 (Dec 24, 2014)

I want so much for something to be PHYSICALLY wrong with me, because It doesn't seem possible that all this can come from something mental, or a "change in perception". Can anyone help?


----------

